# Questions about Metro Cebu



## antonio_d (May 6, 2013)

I just need some general information about Metro Cebu.

As it's a major city, do they have fast and reliable internet?

Is power reliable?

How does it fare in typhoon season with flooding etc.?

If anyone can give me some general opinions or advice, that would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## lv_artist (Feb 22, 2012)

antonio_d said:


> I just need some general information about Metro Cebu.
> 
> As it's a major city, do they have fast and reliable internet?
> 
> ...


Fast, reliable internet are oyxmorons anywhere in the PI. In a major city you are "more likely" to find service that is generally OK. If you expecting "fast" as in "cable speeds" common in the US you will be disappointed. During my last visit to Cebu City I was in an internet café that prominently advertised that it has the fastest internet in Cebu. Dial Up was faster!

Brown outs are always possible anywhere. Do not think I ever experienced brown outs during visits to Cebu City.

Typhoons in Cebu are very rare. Probably a once every 10 to 20 year experience. Last Fall Mindanao had a major Typhoon in Nov. however.


----------



## antonio_d (May 6, 2013)

There must be decent internet somewhere.

Is it better in in Makati? Or maybe in Bacolod?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

antonio_d said:


> There must be decent internet somewhere.
> 
> Is it better in in Makati? Or maybe in Bacolod?


*LV Artist is correct here. There is nowhere in the Philippines {that I am aware of} that you will find internet the quality of even 10 years ago in the US. It just isn't here. Seems service and speed can be different on different streets with the same ISP even. Only possible way to get a bit more reliable service would be to acquire satellite internet service by an ISP that is located outside of the country. Then your risk would be the possible theft of your satellite dish. This aint Kansas! We use Com-Clark close to Angeles City. So far it is the best ISP I'v found. Even so, their service often cuts for a second or two causing Skype calls to be dropped.*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I live in Southern Luzon area, close to Sta Cruz Laguna and the highest speed offered in my municipality is 2G Broadband, I just run the 1G for 1000 peso's a month and during most of the day it crawls from a 1/4-1/2 the 1G speed, I use Globe broadband because the tower is less than 100 yds from me, others use the PLDT or also known as Smart and it's even worse in my area.

Something to keep in mind when applying for an internet connection in remote area's is the location of your tower, most Philippine people use PLDT or Smart because they alway's travel around or have family members that use PLDT/Smart in other area's of the Philippines, I do... but have no need to talk with them, so I use what works for me and that's the Globe tower, if I listened to family members and neighbors I would have an even worse internet connection or phone line in my area.


----------



## antonio_d (May 6, 2013)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for all the feedback.

I think mcalleyboy misunderstood me. I'm strictly asking about landlines, not mobile connections coming off of towers. I've read the major cities have landlines, of some relative speed, and that Makati even has a backbone. Not being there in person right now, I'm aware it could all be lies, and everything could just suck. But I can't imagine that manilla has a Trump tower, and 4 world class casinos are going in, and nobody there is using highspeed internet. 

I realize high speed connections could be limited, or expensive... but I can't understand them being completely non-existent. I can't understand that big international corporations would build communication centers, like they're doing in Makati, Cebu City and Bacolod, without the infrastructure it takes to run them. 

Maybe real highspeed lines are so geographically limited, or so expensive, that virtually no one has them?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I have seen some high-speed internet options in manila from the sale staff that sometimes drop off leaflets, unsure about the Cebu area, it is a large city, so I would contact the internet companies they have the phone numbers probably the best way to get in touch, I have emailed several internet and other companies for inquiry and rarely get a response that way.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Note On Internet Speed*



mcalleyboy said:


> I have seen some high-speed internet options in manila from the sale staff that sometimes drop off leaflets, unsure about the Cebu area, it is a large city, so I would contact the internet companies they have the phone numbers probably the best way to get in touch, I have emailed several internet and other companies for inquiry and rarely get a response that way.


*It should be noted here that all ISP's are in direct competition with each other. 
They will all offer (verbally and in writing on their contracts) that you can get up to XX amount of MGPS speed with their service. The catch phrase here is "UP TO." meaning it is POSSIBLE to get their advertised speed. If it ever happens it will or would be for a split second only. The rest of the time your speed is in the toilet. Deceptive and misleading advertising? You bet, but remember where we are...Don't be mislead by their advertising and expect to have high speed internet. It won't happen---at least not in our lifetime... *


----------



## antonio_d (May 6, 2013)

I saw Sky advertising some good speeds... if the speeds are real. According to their website, the super high speeds are pretty expensive, and only available in Manilla. 

They claim to have speeds up to 12mbps in Cebu. That's not too bad. I wonder what the speed really is, lol.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

So far, internet speed has been the main discussion but he also asked about the power situation in the Cebu area, which is not that reliable. I have mentioned sometime ago that a few years ago I spent the better part of an afternoon in the MacTan Airport Terminal when the power was totally out. The outage lasted at least 4 hours during the hottest part of the day. I don't know how much of the surrounding area was affected, as I was kind of stuck there awaiting a flight out. This is one of the major Airport Terminals in the Phils and they cannot keep constant power to it. 

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> So far, internet speed has been the main discussion but he also asked about the power situation in the Cebu area, which is not that reliable. I have mentioned sometime ago that a few years ago I spent the better part of an afternoon in the MacTan Airport Terminal when the power was totally out. The outage lasted at least 4 hours during the hottest part of the day. I don't know how much of the surrounding area was affected, as I was kind of stuck there awaiting a flight out. This is one of the major Airport Terminals in the Phils and they cannot keep constant power to it.
> 
> Fred


Living anywhere in "Paradise" it's wise, if affordable, to buy at least a 12 to 16KV diesel generator to power aircon, a few lights, and refrigerator. The power outages are common everywhere except on Clark Airbase and Subic Bay (old Navy base).


----------

